# Photography Comp - Plant questions



## GazK (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone help
I am wondering what plants 5,7 (and 9) and 24 are
Some very nice photos but no details

Anyone know ?

Ta
Gary


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

I am not sure about 5. 7 and 9 are photos of riccia. 24 looks like Ludwigia glandulosa.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

#5 is Ludwigia repens. #24 is another Ludwigia species and could either be L. glandulosa or repens (I've seen both species with the same colors).


----------



## GazK (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info
Cheers
Gary


----------



## GazK (Feb 2, 2006)

*Information on Riccia*

The Riccia - is this a floating variety which needs to be tied down to some wood/rock etc ?

I have been looking and all the places I can buy it in the UK seem to have it as a floating plant.

Anyone know ? Are there different varieties ?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

> The Riccia - is this a floating variety which needs to be tied down to some wood/rock etc ?
> 
> I have been looking and all the places I can buy it in the UK seem to have it as a floating plant.
> 
> ...


Riccia has to be tied or weighted down. There is a sinking form that is dull green in color and IMO very ugly. 

There a two varieties of riccia that I know of, "regular" riccia and mini riccia


----------



## GazK (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks again
Looks like the one I can see over here is the right one then
Cheers
Gary


----------

